# WinUSB librerías y usar WDK



## jokep (Jun 18, 2008)

hola a todos

he estado metiendome a un proyecto en el que ocupo comunicación por USB

hace poco hice una pregunta al respecto (gracias eidtech)..........

pero ahora mi problema es que no funciona en windows vista

he oido que necesito el WDK, y sus librerias, y no las he podido descargar de microsoft

alguien las tiene?  que debo hacer?    son necesarias?

gracias


----------



## KanonOfGeminis (Jun 21, 2008)

Pos la verdad si compañero, pero puedes buscarlas por la web.... 
buscare donde guarde las librerias para el WDK y te las mando.


----------



## jokep (Jun 21, 2008)

gracias, las esperare


----------



## jokep (Jul 3, 2008)

oigan

nadie tiene algun ejemplo sobre usar USB con windows vista?

es q creo que si tengo que usar estas librerias complicadisismas

ya me baje el WDK, y no se por donde ni como empezar


----------

